# Cutting Window Tint



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know of a program that compares to Tint Tek 20/20, but a bit cheaper.

Tint Tek 2020 is the industry leading value at a price of only $1,995.00 for one year of unlimited use. After the first year, the license and hardware key can be renewed at an annual renewal fee of $1,800.00 or $150/month.

That seems like a lot of money for software, year after year.

=shawn=


----------



## RyanG (Apr 2, 2008)

Shawn, you might look at these all in one packages:
Sign Supplies and Equipment: TNT Automotive Custom Tinting Package One - Low Price Guarantee

Also the fee is small compared to what the Tint/Tek software gives you. There isn't any software that is even comparable in quality on the market today.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I suppose you have to think of the cost of measuring every 2009, 2010 and so forth vehicle every time they are released..
Alternately, you could measure each vehicle that comes in, but that might make the 2K worth it.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

pshawny said:


> Does anyone know of a program that compares to Tint Tek 20/20, but a bit cheaper.
> 
> Tint Tek 2020 is the industry leading value at a price of only $1,995.00 for one year of unlimited use. After the first year, the license and hardware key can be renewed at an annual renewal fee of $1,800.00 or $150/month.
> 
> ...


Try these guys:
Film Designs
www.filmvinyldesigns.com 

-Dana


----------

